# Was war das? "In diesem Thema... "



## Telekomunikacja (22 April 2005)

Habe gerade (15:48 h) als "Gast" das *Viren/Trojaner/Spyware/Hoaxes*-Forum aufgerufen. Für den thread *Ruhe vor dem Sturm an der Virenfront?* wurden zwei Seiten angezeigt (s. att.). Als ich auf die *"2"*, gelickt habe, kam diese Meldung:



> In diesem Thema gibt es keine Artikel


(s. att.)

Fehlfunktion? :gruebel:


_[edit]
16:04 h: Jetzt gibt's da übrigens eine *"2"*, nämlich mein Posting *http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?p=102096#102096*
[/edit]_


----------



## technofreak (22 April 2005)

Nachdem du gepostet hast , ist der "Fehler" nicht mehr sichtbar, kommt gelegentlich vor, dass sich
der Seitencounter "verzählt" und bereit eine  neue Seite anzeigt.  Jede Seite besteht aus 15 Postings,
 manchmal (sehr selten)  verhakt es sich.

tf


----------



## Telekomunikacja (22 April 2005)

Aha.


----------



## Telekomunikacja (19 August 2005)

*verhakt?*

Hat sich bei *"Wichtig: Geldwäsche-Anzeige gegen Telekom - Teil 2"*, konkret *"56"*, etwas verhakt?

Ich sehe nur 


> In diesem Thema gibt es keine Artikel


----------



## technofreak (19 August 2005)

ja , es wird daran gearbeitet kann aber noch etwas dauern


----------



## Fidul (20 August 2005)

Hier hakt es auch:
Bonus.net, Seite 21
01377 vom Festnetz aus, Seite 2
Dialer Anwahl 090090001090, Seite 33
British Telecom rechnet Internet Clearing Dialer ab?, Seite 28 (Seite 27 ist auffällig kurz)


----------



## Devilfrank (20 August 2005)

Bei T-Online würde es jetzt heißen:
"Der Fehler ist uns schon bekannt, unsere Techniker arbeiten bereits an der Beseitigung. Vielen Dank für Ihren Anruf."
Nach hier übersetzt heißt das: "Das Wochenende is im Eimer..."
 :cry:


----------



## KatzenHai (21 August 2005)

... nun ja, zumindest zum Teil.

Die zweite Hälfte Sonntag bleibt Heiko ja jetzt noch ... (Problem scheint, soweit ersichtlich, beseitigt.)

Beim Magenta-Team würde immer noch der Zettel für morgen früh herum liegen: "Nimmt sich bitte mal einer dieses Problems an?"


----------



## Heiko (21 August 2005)

Jo, scheint in der Tat wieder zu passen...


----------



## Telekomunikacja (21 August 2005)

Ja. Danke!


----------

